# Elite option 6



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice selection of pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

following


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Bow is a 29" draw and 70lbs
Out of the box it was pulling 72lbs
Slapped a whisker biscuit on and headed to the chrono with a 571 grain FMJ. Here is how it did


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

In for the review. Honestly tho, I'm not going to touch one after a 35% price increase.

I'm interested to see if you think the product is worth the coin. Lots and lots of bows shoot great for $2-300 less.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

After I ran the numbers through the calculator the option 6 hit it's speed rating right on the money


----------



## rojapar (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, nice, but I can get 2.5 Bears for that price.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

First I've seen on that adjustable cable roller guard. Very interesting. Having owned or worked on five E-35's, I can tell you that their simple cable guard design could have big impacts on arrow tuning depending on how much it was rotated (ergo, how much pressure it was exerting on the cables). Since they kept the same cam on a split limb, maybe that will help with tuning.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Etheis said:


> Bow is a 29" draw and 70lbs
> Out of the box it was pulling 72lbs
> Slapped a whisker biscuit on and headed to the chrono with a 571 grain FMJ. Here is how it did
> View attachment 5341361
> ...


I did the calculation based on bow and arrow specs before looking at your pictures. I came up with 261.7 fps without calculating weight added to the string. Seems like it's a bit over IBO right out of the box. 

Was the 260.6 above with just a d-loop?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> I did the calculation based on bow and arrow specs before looking at your pictures. I came up with 261.7 fps without calculating weight added to the string. Seems like it's a bit over IBO right out of the box.
> 
> Was the 260.6 above with just a d-loop?


Yes it was just the D-loop hence the 3.1 grains on the string. Pretty impressed so far with the speed numbers


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

45er said:


> First I've seen on that adjustable cable roller guard. Very interesting. Having owned or worked on five E-35's, I can tell you that their simple cable guard design could have big impacts on arrow tuning depending on how much it was rotated (ergo, how much pressure it was exerting on the cables). Since they kept the same cam on a split limb, maybe that will help with tuning.


I will get a little bit more in depth on tuning and the LTR as the day goes on initial thoughts on it are very good. It seems rigid and is very simplistic design. Right now out of the box in the factory setting it is very close to the vanes with minimal clearance (blazer vanes on an FMJ)


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

whack n stack said:


> In for the review. Honestly tho, I'm not going to touch one after a 35% price increase.
> 
> I'm interested to see if you think the product is worth the coin. Lots and lots of bows shoot great for $2-300 less.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


I hear you. It's going to be a tough sell to most of my average customers at these price points


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

The grip looks like a big departure from Elites past grips? 

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Following


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

whack n stack said:


> The grip looks like a big departure from Elites past grips?
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Yes it is and I'm a big fan of the new grip it looks kind of odd and blocky to me, but on the back side of the grip it starts off wider at the base of the grip and tapers in as it nears the top of the grip. To me it is very repeatable and comfortable, I actually prefer this grip initially over the v grip on my victory. I will need some more time behind it to verify my initial thoughts


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

View attachment 5341625


The above picture is the new option 6 grip next to and elite impulse 34 standard grip.

The below picture is the back of the grip itself showing the tapered design of the grip

View attachment 5341641


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Good info. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

What are your impressions on the draw, valley and backwall? Does the roller guard make the bow feel like it draws stiffer or does it feel like Elites of old?


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Is the pad that the limb stop contacts a hard or soft material?


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't wait to hear about draw cycle, valley, back wall, hold, etc...


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

On to the draw cycle. I will be comparing the draw cycle of the option 6 to the impulse series of bows.
I feel that the option 6 has a much more consistent draw and smoother draw than the impulse 31. It has no very obvious jumps to get over like the impulse 31. It make a very nice transition to the backwall. Now the option 6 out of the box doesn't have as big of a dwell zone or valley on it as the impulse. A couple twists in the cables and it could be there, the valley is more than adequate right now and doesn't want to take off if you let up slightly. I would give it an advantage on the draw cycle over the impulse 31 across the board. It's not like an answer smooth but in my opinion it closely resembles the e35 or the synergy.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

paarchhntr said:


> Is the pad that the limb stop contacts a hard or soft material?


It's hard. It's an aluminum block attached to the limb


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Mallardbreath said:


> What are your impressions on the draw, valley and backwall? Does the roller guard make the bow feel like it draws stiffer or does it feel like Elites of old?


I'm really digging the roller guard right now, very smooth with no hang up, the serving on the cables roll through very nicely and you can't feel the serving going through the rollers


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

What do you think of the limb stop pads? Not sure I like those..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you know how long the wait is for a lefty? Also what's the price on these bows?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

How does it aim ? Draw cycle ? How quiet is it ? Could u post some pics of the whole bow ? Thanks


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

luciogod said:


> What do you think of the limb stop pads? Not sure I like those..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


They are very rigid and do the job they are designed to do. It's different but I like them


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Doebuster said:


> How does it aim ? Draw cycle ? How quiet is it ? Could u post some pics of the whole bow ? Thanks


The hold is very steady especially for not having any stabilizers on it, the bow seams very well balanced and stable at full draw, for a 32" axle to axle bow it has a fairly decent string angle. I'm not ducking my head a whole lot to get my nose to the string. I did a review on my thoughts on the draw cycle earlier in the thread if you would like to see that. And I'll get you whole bow pics here shortly


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Price you're selling them for?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

On to adjusting the LTR. You are going to want to press the bow to get the cables relaxed and to get the load off of the rollers, to make ease of adjusting the LTR








There is a set screw on the under side of the roller guide body. Simply loosen the set screw and it allows you to adjust the LTR in or out. 








There are two separate screw mount holes in the LTR that allows for further adjustment inward. The bow from factory had the outer most screw hole installed in the LTR. To get more inward adjustment on the LTR simply take the screw from the outer most hole on the LTR and move it to the most inward screw hole on the LT for further adjustment inward toward the arrow








^^^the most outer screw hole max adjustment away from the arrow on the LTR








^^^^inner screw hole most minimal clearance towards the arrow on the LTR


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Wen ahead and threw a little lighter arrow through the chrono with this option 6 and it hit its speed right on the money again. I really appreciate a bow that consistently hits its numbers.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Couple of whole bow pics


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

What are you selling these for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Was the chipping issue ever resolved on the elite cams. 
Thank you


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Ats002 said:


> What are you selling these for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will not be posting any of our pricing on an open forum sorry


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Etheis said:


> Couple of whole bow pics
> View attachment 5342425
> 
> View attachment 5342433


Cushion on that stool looks blown up


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It looks like bowtech can't make a cushion or bow limbs without blowing up ! Lol thanks for the pics and your review very helpful !


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Great job on the review and pics!!!


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the review! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

As some have asked, what's on the cams, are they coated or anodized?
How is the feel after the shot compared to previous Elites, dead in hand, vibration etc. 
Could you run a couple arrows through paper to see how the arrow tear is?

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Just go to done running it through paper and here is what I have. For center shot I ended up a hair outside of 13-16" and I have the arrow level through about the center of the Berger hole. I left the LTR centered up in the middle.


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

yes i am interested on the cam coating..great review thus far!!


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Just go to done running it through paper and here is what I have. For center shot I ended up a hair outside of 13-16" and I have the arrow level through about the center of the Berger hole. I left the LTR centered up in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 5342953
> 
> ...


Very encouraging, thankyou for the solid review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Cam coating is still the same prokote


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Etheis said:


> Couple of whole bow pics
> View attachment 5342425
> 
> View attachment 5342433


Man I sure do like the looks of this bow and the Revol, but won't even consider shooting one at those prices.....unless I am shooting one to find one in the good ol AT classies 1/2 price in about a year. To Elite......you're killin me smalls!!

I am also liking what I am hearing from this review on the performance.....but still not at that price! Thanks for the initial review Etheis, nice work!


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

thoughts on that cable retention system? Doesn't look like it will do much to reduce pressure on cables. No flex in it I assume?


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just shot the Option 6! I really like it. And the price tag was not as bad as some were thinking at my shop. This review made me drive to to my local shop! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> It looks like bowtech can't make a cushion or bow limbs without blowing up ! Lol thanks for the pics and your review very helpful !


lol! this made me laugh hard.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Cam coating is still the same prokote


No thanks! Will not even try another Elite till they change their coating.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> thoughts on that cable retention system? Doesn't look like it will do much to reduce pressure on cables. No flex in it I assume?


No flex to it, it is a solid system. When I brought the LTR in for minimal clearance, it bare lay had any affect on my tune, just gave me about 1/8" right tear. When I maxed the LTR out for maximum clearance it gave me about and 1/8" left tear. So not as much of a change, the adjustable rod had more influence on the tune than this system


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Etheis said:


> No flex to it, it is a solid system. When I brought the LTR in for minimal clearance, it bare lay had any affect on my tune, just gave me about 1/8" right tear. When I maxed the LTR out for maximum clearance it gave me about and 1/8" left tear. So not as much of a change, the adjustable rod had more influence on the tune than this system


thanks. interesting. seems like they did it just to say they did it.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> thanks. interesting. seems like they did it just to say they did it.


I remember in one of their videos after they released. one the elite guys said it was for micron tuning your tune or something along the lines of that. He was right, it had minimal affects on the tune.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

muskykris said:


> Cushion on that stool looks blown up


Omg. That's awesome. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Etheis said:


> No flex to it, it is a solid system. When I brought the LTR in for minimal clearance, it bare lay had any affect on my tune, just gave me about 1/8" right tear. When I maxed the LTR out for maximum clearance it gave me about and 1/8" left tear. So not as much of a change, the adjustable rod had more influence on the tune than this system


That could also be the stiffer riser not reacting as much to the lateral torque?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

So they actually still have the "pro-chip" coating on the cams and pockets? Is that really true? How could they not have addressed that issue?

Fixed rollers are a hot mess IMO. Really wish they would have put a flex roller on them.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Predator said:


> So they actually still have the "pro-chip" coating on the cams and pockets? Is that really true? How could they not have addressed that issue?
> 
> Fixed rollers are a hot mess IMO. Really wish they would have put a flex roller on them.


Addressing the chipping issue will tack on another 100$ more per bow... lol


----------



## FDJ360 (Aug 22, 2014)

I think the price is going to be the reason these hang around the shop longer than they would like! Also the coating seems to be something they could have easily remedied at a fairly low cost. They really dialed the bow in but left out such minor changes for their returning customers seems kind of foolish!!! Judging by the video on facebook of people shooting it at the ATA show it's extremely quiet and crispy on release. I'd like to shoot the 6 but def can't afford that price tag!


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you measured the draw length, how is cam lean, what % let off are you using?


----------



## azdslayer (Jan 12, 2017)

I shot the option 6 and the tempo today and was a little disappointed. I shoot an Impulse 34 right now and I thought the draw cycle was a lot stiffer than my Impulse. That being said, the speed (with the exact same set up) was about 10 fps faster than my impulse. I was a little confused by that being the IBO was almost the same. I'm curious if any of you have noticed the same thing? As far as the Tempo goes, if you like the E-series you'll definitely like this bow too, basically an E35 with a roller guard.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Etheis said:


> It's hard. It's an aluminum block attached to the limb


An aluminum block attached to the limb??? What's the point of this?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

azdslayer said:


> I shot the option 6 and the tempo today and was a little disappointed. I shoot an Impulse 34 right now and I thought the draw cycle was a lot stiffer than my Impulse.


A friend of mine is at the ATA and he said the same thing, he thought it had a very stiff draw.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Squirrel said:


> A friend of mine is at the ATA and he said the same thing, he thought it had a very stiff draw.


I think a lot of the draw cycle feel is contingent on being able to test shoot a bow that is set to your DL. I suspect many of these test bows are not and shooters are not getting an accurate gauge of what to expect at their DL.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Funny a friend of mine shot one at a shop today and said it felt way better than the impulse.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

bighunterguy said:


> An aluminum block attached to the limb??? What's the point of this??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Instead of the stops hitting the limb it hits these hard aluminum blocks


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

camosolo said:


> Have you measured the draw length, how is cam lean, what % let off are you using?


I left the shop I can get it you that info tomorrow


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

pbuck said:


> Funny a friend of mine shot one at a shop today and said it felt way better than the impulse.


In my honest opinion the option 6 beat the impulse on draw cycle on every way, I suspect most people are shooting at draw lengths and draw weights they aren't used to shooting. Draw cycle opinions vary so much anyways it's just best to shoot them yourself


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

nicko said:


> I think a lot of the draw cycle feel is contingent on being able to test shoot a bow that is set to your DL. I suspect many of these test bows are not and shooters are not getting an accurate gauge of what to expect at their DL.


This. Even 1" long feels way different.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

nicko said:


> I think a lot of the draw cycle feel is contingent on being able to test shoot a bow that is set to your DL. I suspect many of these test bows are not and shooters are not getting an accurate gauge of what to expect at their DL.


That could be true, he is a tall dude and has a 30" dl I think. I love my Synergy because of how smooth it is with my bad biceps. I was really curious about the new Elite and why he was texting me about it.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Etheis said:


> In my honest opinion the option 6 beat the impulse on draw cycle on every way, I suspect most people are shooting at draw lengths and draw weights they aren't used to shooting. Draw cycle opinions vary so much anyways it's just best to shoot them yourself


Very true. 

I've been to the ATA and all the bows are notoriously out of tune or not even close to stated DL or DW.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Would you consider posting your pricing for the Revol Option 6 and 7 and the Tempo on this open Internet forum?


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Etheis said:


> I will not be posting any of our pricing on an open forum sorry





mrp said:


> Would you consider posting your pricing for the Revol Option 6 and 7 and the Tempo on this open Internet forum?


Answered!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

That looks like a halon. Looks good though, How does it shoot?


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

muskykris said:


> Cushion on that stool looks blown up


I'm not a fan of the bashing but, that's kinda funny


----------



## AWT (Aug 17, 2005)

I shot the 6, 7 and impulse today. The 6 was the nicest to shoot. Impulse second


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone shoot the tempo?


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Etheis said:


> Cam coating is still the same prokote


Thought the cams were going to be the rhinodize coating this year


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

Etheis said:


> Couple of whole bow pics
> View attachment 5342425
> 
> View attachment 5342433


Are they not offering camo limbs on the split limb bows? I habe yet to see one of so it doesn't bother me but thought it was odd

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Done Right said:


> Thought the cams were going to be the rhinodize coating this year


If I'm dropping $1200 on a bare bow, I really hope they fixed the chipping issue cause for that price, the chipping issues is unacceptable to me


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

muskykris said:


> Cushion on that stool looks blown up


Thanks a lot, I JUST SPIT MY COFFEE OUT!!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

devinrauch said:


> Are they not offering camo limbs on the split limb bows? I habe yet to see one of so it doesn't bother me but thought it was odd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


X2, I was wondering the same? This would keep me away from them!!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

What technology did elite come up with to justify the massive price increase???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Etheis said:


> Cam coating is still the same prokote


But throw on a 35% price increase???
Smh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> What technology did elite come up with to justify the massive price increase???
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Its the new aluminum i believe that costs more from what people have said

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Rhyno_09 said:


> If I'm dropping $1200 on a bare bow, I really hope they fixed the chipping issue cause for that price, the chipping issues is unacceptable to me


Agreed but maybe Elite can answer this question directly. The chipping issued might not have been a result of the product being used but how it was being prepped and applied.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

MSP21 said:


> Agreed but maybe Elite can answer this question directly. The chipping issued might not have been a result of the product being used but how it was being prepped and applied.


I contacted Elite about the cam coating process on the new 2017s and here is their reply straight from the source / horses mouth: "Our cams have remained coated with the same powder coated process as they have in the past."


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

Went and shot the new line up Tuesday, accidentally walked out with the option 7. Very smooth, zero hump and dump like the impulse had. Draw cycle was smooth all the way through with an awesome transition into the back wall. Doesnt have the HUGE dwell zone of some of the other elites which i like because it keeps you pulling into the back wall and you dont get lazy in the shot therefore making you shoot better. It isnt jumpy at all, just not that classic elite massive dwell zone. Draw on the 6 was a little stiff. Prices are not bad like everyone is losing their minds about. At least my dealer has them right around what hoyt, mathews, etc. cost. Im going to have a full review on it on the Elevated obsession youtube channel soon.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> But throw on a 35% price increase???
> Smh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Price increase to me would be the new aluminum like others have said. Do I like the price points as dealer? To be honest, No. its going to make it tough for me to sell this bow to the average customer. When I first heard of the pricing the thought ran through my head that I can't possibly sell these bows at these prices. All the companies keep going up and up on their pricing and making it tough


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bowtech2 said:


> Anyone shoot the tempo?


I shot the Tempo, it was the only left hand model they had which was very disappointing as I was hoping to shoot the whole line. The Tempo felt exactly like the I34 which I didn't really care for last year. Big hump at the end and big drop into the stops. I think Elite is going away from what made them who they are. Lots of questionable moves with products and business.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Done Right said:


> Thought the cams were going to be the rhinodize coating this year


That is their new riser coating that they have been advertising


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Max32 said:


> Went and shot the new line up Tuesday, accidentally walked out with the option 7. Very smooth, zero hump and dump like the impulse had. Draw cycle was smooth all the way through with an awesome transition into the back wall. Doesnt have the HUGE dwell zone of some of the other elites which i like because it keeps you pulling into the back wall and you dont get lazy in the shot therefore making you shoot better. *It isnt jumpy at all, just not that classic elite massive dwell zone*. Draw on the 6 was a little stiff. Prices are not bad like everyone is losing their minds about. At least my dealer has them right around what hoyt, mathews, etc. cost. Im going to have a full review on it on the Elevated obsession youtube channel soon.


This is exactly why I changed to Elite from Hoyt. I shoot the Elites more accurately due to the nice dwell zone. If it is more like the Hoyts, I'd probably just go back to the Hoyt in the future.


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

dnv23 said:


> bowtech2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone shoot the tempo?
> ...


I'm left handed to. How does a company not have the full line up in left handed. I was going to look at the tempo cause of the price of the other 3.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rhyno_09 said:


> I contacted Elite about the cam coating process on the new 2017s and here is their reply straight from the source / horses mouth: "Our cams have remained coated with the same powder coated process as they have in the past."


I can comment on this. 

When the impulses came out they had the bad coating process from previous models. They let me send mine back in Jan. 2016 and were trying out a new coating that was much more durable. It's still powder coated but theres still not one chip on my bow even after hunting season. Same process, yes but different formula. Not rhinodized.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Rhyno_09 said:


> I contacted Elite about the cam coating process on the new 2017s and here is their reply straight from the source / horses mouth: "Our cams have remained coated with the same powder coated process as they have in the past."


Ok, but that doesn't addresss the application process. The prep and application process is just as importtant as the product used, ask any automotive painter.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Powder coating will flake off, bubble, chip or crack sooner than it should for a multitude of reasons:

1. Composition of the Substrate
The powder coating method consists of layers where each stage of the process can negatively affect the next layer. There could be problems with the metal surface and this substrate may affect the pre-treatment and finally the powder coating itself.

2. Rough Metal Surface
The surface of any substrate is bound to vary in smoothness. Blasted metal or any sharp edges must either be completely smoothed out or a thick layer of coating must be applied in order for it to resist corrosion. Sometimes, even microscopic protrusions may not be fully covered even if thick layers of coating are applied.

3. Metal Edges or Corners are not Coated Properly
Generally, corrosion starts on the edge of a panel rather than in the middle of it. Metal edges can be particularly sharp and need to be ground down properly so that there are no small tips poking through the powder coating. Corners may be hard to reach and if they are not coated thoroughly they are susceptible to corrosion.

4. Incorrect Pre-Treatment
When metal objects are hung for their pre-treatment rinse, some sediment may accumulate at the bottom of the items and the powder coating often fails in places where this sediment has dried onto the surface. There may also be a lack of pre-treatment or the pre-treatment chemicals are not used correctly. Some parts of a metal surface may be more difficult to penetrate with pre-treatment than others, so extra care may not have been taken with edges, corners and recesses.

5. Using the Wrong Powder for Coating
Choosing an inappropriate powder coating is a common mistake because the environment the architectural metal work is in isn’t always taken into account. The surrounding conditions are more important for exterior metal than for products that remain indoors.

6. Powder Coating is too thick or too thin
Failures in powder coating can also stem from how it is applied. If the powders are applied too thinly, the patchy surface will not have full protection and could lead to corrosion. If a layer is too thick, flexibility will be limited. Sometimes, multiple layers are applied and each one has to be perfect for the optimal performance of the coating as a whole.

7. Inadequate Curing
Even if the substrate is correctly pre-treated, the powder coating may breakdown if it is not cured adequately. Powder coating takes a certain amount of time at a particular temperature to cure properly and powder that is under-cured will not be the most durable even though it may appear intact. Colour degradation and a lack-lustre finish may be an indication of improper curing.

8. The Wrong Temperature
The baking cycle is an extremely important part of the powder coating process. The metalwork has to reach the recommended temperature for a suggested amount of time. That means all of the coating uniformly, not just the surface.

9. Poor Quality Materials
Sometimes coating deteriorates if inferior ingredients are used with excessive amounts of filler material.

10. The Environment
Powder coating breaks down more quickly if it is outside in harsh environments. Extreme temperatures, weathering, UV light and collisions all impact on the coating’s integrity. Water, dirt and / or salt particles can find their way into the smallest crevice and insidiously corrode the paint by migrating under the coating. This results in an imperfect powdered finish.

http://vandacoatings.co.uk/blog/why-does-powder-coating-flake-bubble-chip-or-crack/


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

devinrauch said:


> Its the new aluminum i believe that costs more from what people have said
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's nothing new. Pse and prime has had this for years and didn't charge over $200 extra

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> It's nothing new. Pse and prime has had this for years and didn't charge over $200 extra
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Yeah idk then 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Went ahead and did a little cam lean/pre lean check at brace and both the top and bottom cam cross about the same spot at the D loop when the arrow is laid on the inside of the cam








^^^top cam








^^^bottom cam

I'm liking the cam pre lean, will tune up very easily for those concerned about lean. Looks like they got their limb and cam spacing configuration down. Sorry for the bad pics was trying to do this by myself


----------



## easterbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

MSP21: a nice write up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

So far, it looks like a very solid offering tenability wise.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

MSP21 said:


> Powder coating will flake off, bubble, chip or crack sooner than it should for a multitude of reasons:
> 
> 1. Composition of the Substrate
> The powder coating method consists of layers where each stage of the process can negatively affect the next layer. There could be problems with the metal surface and this substrate may affect the pre-treatment and finally the powder coating itself.
> ...


Cerakote and powder coating are two different animals. Elite has only ever powder coated their target line cams and they've been perfect. I'm not sure where this Prokote falls in that but I assume it's another form of Cerakote, I doesn't look or feel like powdercoat. I agree 100% on proper prep work, if Cerakote is prepped right it's very durable. I have family that does this and powder coating, I have a set of throwing knives in Cerakote as well as an AR and believe me they look great after years of abuse. 

Elite brought their processes in house and had to learn how to do it, it was hit and miss at best. Parts must be blasted first for good adhesion of Cerakote and powdercoat. The cams I've seen chipping have not been blasted.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

A friend from south Jersey said his local shop is selling these for $899...


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

MAD 6 said:


> A friend from south Jersey said his local shop is selling these for $899...


Yep! lots of shops have them for under $950 but people are freaking out because of msrp


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

My local shop said 1200...someone share a shop that has them for under $1000!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

MAD 6 said:


> A friend from south Jersey said his local shop is selling these for $899...





Max32 said:


> Yep! lots of shops have them for under $950 but people are freaking out because of msrp


Can't be. I am a Silver plus dealer and I pay more than $899 for an Option. Believe what you want. I have been on AT a long time and guys know I don't BS them on here.


----------



## MX9799 (Oct 10, 2010)

Scottie/PA said:


> Can't be. I am a Silver plus dealer and I pay more than $899 for mine.


Wow!!!! They don't let you make much money on the sale of an Elite bow do they?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

MX9799 said:


> Wow!!!! They don't let you make much money on the sale of an Elite bow do they?


Or any bow manufacturer. Fact is shops typically only make $100-$250 on a bow depends on the area and what you can ACTUALLY sell them for. Not all shops in certain areas can sell bows at MSRP and expect to move bows and keep the doors open


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

People that haven't worked in a shop don't realize how little the shops make on the bows.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> Can't be. I am a Silver plus dealer and I pay more than $899 for an Option. Believe what you want. I have been on AT a long time and guys know I don't BS them on here.


^^^ This



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Max32 said:


> Yep! lots of shops have them for under $950 but people are freaking out because of msrp


No they don't, that is less than dealer cost on the Option bows. I know because I have seen it with my own two eyes. My brother is an Elite dealer.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you mounted a sight and sighted the bow in yet? If the you did can you post a picture from straight behind with an arrow nocked?



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MX9799 (Oct 10, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Or any bow manufacturer. Fact is shops typically only make $100-$250 on a bow depends on the area and what you can ACTUALLY sell them for. Not all shops in certain areas can sell bows at MSRP and expect to move bows and keep the doors open


How in the world do you make a decent living then? That's what, $10K-$25K a year you make on bow sales (assuming most average selling about 50 bows a year)?


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

I was just quoted $1,199 for an Option 6 at my local shop. Might be a little room for movement, but I doubt highly our local shops are going to knock off $200.


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> No they don't, that is less than dealer cost on the Option bows. I know because I have seen it with my own two eyes. My brother is an Elite dealer.


Here we go........ This is fact because I walked out with one right after shooting it and falling in love haha. They may be more expensive where you live, but dont be the "no not true" guy.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

BlindBuck said:


> Have you mounted a sight and sighted the bow in yet? If the you did can you post a picture from straight behind with an arrow nocked?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Not yet, but as soon as I do I will get a picture posted for you


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

MX9799 said:


> How in the world do you make a decent living then? That's what, $10K-$25K a year you make on bow sales (assuming most average selling about 50 bows a year)?


Arrows, accessories, and tuning services is where you making a living at.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

Max32 said:


> Here we go........ This is fact because I walked out with one right after shooting it and falling in love haha. They may be more expensive where you live, but dont be the "no not true" guy.


Picture of receipt?? I'll be that NOT TRUE guy also.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Toddk31 said:


> Picture of receipt?? I'll be that NOT TRUE guy also.


^^^^ yup post it up


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toddk31 said:


> Picture of receipt?? I'll be that NOT TRUE guy also.


haha I dont have it in my pocket at the moment, seriously why would someone lie about this???? I was just stating what I paid for my new bow. Guess that's an AT no no? Keep in mind some dealers move a ton of bows for a smaller profit on each while others sell a few with a bigger profit on each. Not every shop is the same. From what i see on AT seems like every bow regardless of brand is wayyyyyy cheaper around here. Maybe because we're all poor ********??


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Scottie/PA said:


> Can't be. I am a Silver plus dealer and I pay more than $899 for an Option. Believe what you want. I have been on AT a long time and guys know I don't BS them on here.


Scott tells it like it is.


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better the Halon 32's are $879 here, but im sure everyone will say thats a lie and "no way" once again i didnt think it was a big deal, im just stating what they go for.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I guarantee this will shut down most of the Elite sales in outlying areas. I'm talking shops that are an hour or more from a major urban hub. They're just not going to sell. Too many other good options, at far less.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

Max32 said:


> If it makes you feel any better the Halon 32's are $879 here, but im sure everyone will say thats a lie and "no way" once again i didnt think it was a big deal, im just stating what they go for.


So what you are saying, is you paid dealer cost for your new Elite out the door as a normal customer???


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not trying to get in a pissing match here, just stated the prices in my area. Not trying to mislead anyone, that would be pointless. Ive had nothing but positive posts and dealings on AT for years. But im not going to argue with people about their dis beliefs. I will be posting a full review of the bow on the Elevated Obsession youtube page soon. If you would like feel free to check out. Have a great day and ill continue to shoot my Elite's


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Was your dealer just clearing out his Elite stock?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Etheis said:


> Or any bow manufacturer. Fact is shops typically only make $100-$250 on a bow depends on the area and what you can ACTUALLY sell them for. Not all shops in certain areas can sell bows at MSRP and expect to move bows and keep the doors open


truth ^^^



bowhuntermitch said:


> People that haven't worked in a shop don't realize how little the shops make on the bows.


truth^^^


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Max32 said:


> Not trying to get in a pissing match here, just stated the prices in my area. Not trying to mislead anyone, that would be pointless. Ive had nothing but positive posts and dealings on AT for years. But im not going to argue with people about their dis beliefs. I will be posting a full review of the bow on the Elevated Obsession youtube page soon. If you would like feel free to check out. Have a great day and ill continue to shoot my Elite's


Just let me know who you dealer is so I can just order from him vs. ordering from Elite. We didn't have pricing until we got to the ATA show and my bows from the sneak peak showed up while I was gone. I wonder if they just assumed the Option bows were going to be the same price and made a mistake.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Scottie/PA said:


> Can't be. I am a Silver plus dealer and I pay more than $899 for an Option. Believe what you want. I have been on AT a long time and guys know I don't BS them on here.


I don't think anyone is questioning you, no reason not to trust you.
I went to my local shop yesterday and they had the Option 7 for $1299, a friend who I also have no reason not to believe told me his shop had them for $899 in NJ - I'll give them a call myself tomorrow to verify but it doesn't sound that off $970 with tax OTD? No?


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Etheis said:


> Not yet, but as soon as I do I will get a picture posted for you


Excellent. Thank you.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

Etheis said:


> They are very rigid and do the job they are designed to do. It's different but I like them


But I still don't get what's the purpose for those.

I mean obsession and Xpedition have split limbs with limb stops, and they seem to be just fine with the draw stop contacting the limbs directly.

Also thanks for the review and info!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Max32 said:


> If it makes you feel any better the Halon 32's are $879 here, but im sure everyone will say thats a lie and "no way" once again i didnt think it was a big deal, im just stating what they go for.


That I do believe, dealer cost is like $200 less on a Mathews. So you either got the dealer price on your Elite Option or your shop made a mistake or your full of it. I sat down at the ATA with an actual Elite rep and looked at the prices.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

MAD 6 said:


> I don't think anyone is questioning you, no reason not to trust you.
> I went to my local shop yesterday and they had the Option 7 for $1299, a friend who I also have no reason not to believe told me his shop had them for $899 in NJ - I'll give them a call myself tomorrow to verify but it doesn't sound that off $970 with tax OTD? No?


I think your NJ dealer buddy better look at his price sheet again for the Option. Maybe he likes breaking even or losing money on bows???


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm a lefty. I called a few dealers today to see if they would have any in stock to try out. They said no. They said I would have to special order one. So then if I don't like the way it shoots I'm stuck with it. One dealer said he can't have $1200 sitting on the rack. I can't blame dealer at all.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopefully I will get to shoot one this weekend. I just bought a PSE Evolve a week ago and the dealer said my price would be comparable if I was interested. I can handle that. I've got the extra cash saved up so if I am impressed enough, I might just have another new one for the wife to gripe about!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

luciogod said:


> But I still don't get what's the purpose for those.
> 
> I mean obsession and Xpedition have split limbs with limb stops, and they seem to be just fine with the draw stop contacting the limbs directly.
> 
> ...


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

bowtech2 said:


> I'm a lefty. I called a few dealers today to see if they would have any in stock to try out. They said no. They said I would have to special order one. So then if I don't like the way it shoots I'm stuck with it. One dealer said he can't have $1200 sitting on the rack. I can't blame dealer at all.


What I was told last year was elite was considering a discount for dealers on a left hand bow to keep in stock for dealers to have available for just your reason but it has yet to happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Ignoring the price, who has shot the Option 6 and/or Option 7 and can give more feedback??


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

MSP21 said:


> Ignoring the price, who has shot the Option 6 and/or Option 7 and can give more feedback??


I just received an option 7 and will be doing a separate review and thread on it.


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

Just called my dealer, they said $999 for solid colors.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ Prepare to be called a liar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Someone whose dealer is selling the Option 6 for under $1000 needs to PM me their contact info so I can place a phone order. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think its pretty obvious that rather than developeing a new cam different than whats on the impulse and other bows the pad is an easy fix where they can still use the same cam and mod combo.

Not bashing, everyone knows the suggested prices are high, but a cam system specifically engineered to work on the option system may have helped to justify the price increase. Ive been watching dark clouds gather over TOG, there may be a bad storm coming in.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dealer price is 935 on the options, my shop is selling them for 1,049


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Etheis said:


> Arrows, accessories, and tuning services is where you making a living at.


this is the truth ^^^^


----------



## Rfiato (Nov 13, 2016)

Etheis said:


> I'm really digging the roller guard right now, very smooth with no hang up, the serving on the cables roll through very nicely and you can't feel the serving going through the rollers


If you creep will it take off or does it have some play in the valley?


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

Rfiato said:


> If you creep will it take off or does it have some play in the valley?


The one I shot was not jumpy, you could creep a bit. A smaller valley than Elites of the past, but there is still some play in there.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

1049 here for regular colors

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Rfiato said:


> If you creep will it take off or does it have some play in the valley?


No there's still room to creep, not near as much as previous elites. But very adequate.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

bowtech2 said:


> I'm a lefty. I called a few dealers today to see if they would have any in stock to try out. They said no. They said I would have to special order one. So then if I don't like the way it shoots I'm stuck with it. One dealer said he can't have $1200 sitting on the rack. I can't blame dealer at all.


They didn't even have a LH Option to shoot at the show. They did have a Tempo but that is just a Synergy with Impulse cams. Took one shot and handed it back, they should have just kept the Synergy.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

JCole1993 said:


> Dealer price is 935 on the options, my shop is selling them for 1,049


Doesn't Elite use tier pricing? Would that be pricing for Top sellers? In order for dealers to price competitive against the other companies there not making much here.


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

JCole1993 said:


> Dealer price is 935 on the options, my shop is selling them for 1,049


Dealers I've spoken have said $1200 for the options


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Killratio said:


> Doesn't Elite use tier pricing? Would that be pricing for Top sellers? In order for dealers to price competitive against the other companies there not making much here.


Not sure but I've heard dealer pricing in the low to mid 9's. If they aren't selling them for a chunk over $1k they are essentially giving them away and you can't make a living as a pro shop owner selling bows (which btw, is your "big ticket" item) for next to no margin. I think $1099 is minimum reasonable customer pricing and even that is not an impressive margin. Think about how many bows your pro shop might sell in a year. Take the margin we are talking about and do the math. They will be living off of food stamps. If you buy an Option priced below $1099 you are getting yourself a deal and, at the same time, doing your best to help put your dealer out of business.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

And to be clear, when I say you are getting a "deal" I mean that ONLY in reference to dealer cost, not in reference to real value or what it should be priced at relative to what you are getting.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Predator said:


> Not sure but I've heard dealer pricing in the low to mid 9's. If they aren't selling them for a chunk over $1k they are essentially giving them away and you can't make a living as a pro shop owner selling bows (which btw, is your "big ticket" item) for next to no margin. I think $1099 is minimum reasonable customer pricing and even that is not an impressive margin. Think about how many bows your pro shop might sell in a year. Take the margin we are talking about and do the math. They will be living off of food stamps. If you buy an Option priced below $1099 you are getting yourself a deal and, at the same time, doing your best to help put your dealer out of business.


I agree man. I think at 1099.00 they are making 164.00 and if you factor there setting it up it's still not much.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

Killratio said:


> I agree man. I think at 1099.00 they are making 164.00 and if you factor there setting it up it's still not much.


and WHY would dealers continue to sell the Elite brand when they can make more money selling another? A smart shop/business would tell Elite to pound salt and sell another brand of bow that actually cares about their dealers.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Toddk31 said:


> and WHY would dealers continue to sell the Elite brand when they can make more money selling another? A smart shop/business would tell Elite to pound salt and sell another brand of bow that actually cares about their dealers.


I think Elite will loose a few dealers over there price hike. I am not sure in my area but I don't think they will survive.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

That price hike plus selling to every distributor that asks, plus still selling direct, plus up charges for things like snow camo, 65lb limbs, mix matched bow and limb colour combos...elite can all but forget about selling another bow to a canadian consumer.


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

Topper1018 said:


> That price hike plus selling to every distributor that asks, plus still selling direct, plus up charges for things like snow camo, 65lb limbs, mix matched bow and limb colour combos...elite can all but forget about selling another bow to a canadian consumer.


Where did you get that that they are charging extra for snow camo, 65lb limbs?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Reps at the ata. 70-100$ up charge for 65lb limbs I thought was insane never mind the others


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Alright so I went ahead and measured true draw length on this option 6. Its is running almost exactly 1/4" long on the daw. The bow has 29" mods on it. So the measurement from the deepest part of the grip was 27.5" add the 1.75" for AMO draw length standard. It comes out to 29.25"


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Toddk31 said:


> Picture of receipt?? I'll be that NOT TRUE guy also.


Still no receipt 

At this point I'd be impressed with a picture of the bow


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Etheis said:


> luciogod said:
> 
> 
> > But I still don't get what's the purpose for those.
> ...


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> Etheis said:
> 
> 
> > I did the same thing! used Belting materials to build up limb for draw stop. Had John (Breathn make me some threads for it and it was a shooter!! When I saw theose on the Elites, I wondered if that was what was going on.
> ...


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

Bullhound said:


> Etheis said:
> 
> 
> > I did the same thing! used Belting materials to build up limb for draw stop. Had John (Breathn make me some threads for it and it was a shooter!! When I saw theose on the Elites, I wondered if that was what was going on.
> ...


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

luciogod said:


> Bullhound said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing that bugs me is that it's not a frankenbow. It's a flagship bow at a premium (not to say insane) price.
> ...


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

Etheis said:


> luciogod said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a single issue with it. It's not a band aid fix. It allowed them to achieve the system and the performance they wanted for their bows. It's a very solid piece to a very solid bow.
> ...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Nice review Etheis... i see the same old haters regurgitating the same garbage and crappin on ur thread as well... seems a few just cant help themselves..


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

luciogod said:


> Where did you get that that they are charging extra for snow camo, 65lb limbs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I heard up charge for just about any combo other than black. Zero camo limbs on an Option only black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Toddk31 said:


> and WHY would dealers continue to sell the Elite brand when they can make more money selling another? A smart shop/business would tell Elite to pound salt and sell another brand of bow that actually cares about their dealers.


Just because you don't like Elite doesn't mean everyone dislikes them. If i could sell 200 Hoyts, 30 mathews, 20 missions etc. at higher margins and sell some elites to keep the Elite customers happy that would be a winning situation. You're maintaining you're Elite customers and still making some coin on the other brands.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Etheis said:


> Alright so I went ahead and measured true draw length on this option 6. Its is running almost exactly 1/4" long on the daw. The bow has 29" mods on it. So the measurement from the deepest part of the grip was 27.5" add the 1.75" for AMO draw length standard. It comes out to 29.25"
> 
> View attachment 5357529


Hmmm, how short does the valley get when tuned to 29"?

Have you had a chance to sight it in yet? I know I'm being a pest with that. Just trying to see how much torque is in the design.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

F-it, I am willing to try to new Elite and see how it is. Just dropped $1199 on it today, but will have to wait as I ordered and 80#. Will post a review once I get it...which sounds like it will not be until Middle to end of February. It is a chuck of change, but really only $100 more than a new Mathews Halon 32 in my area. Obviously, they did not have a 80# to shoot, but I shot a 70# Option next to a halon 32 70#...I thought the Elite drew better, but still had a little dump at the very end of the draw, but not much different that the Halon. Both bows did not have jumpy cams and were very similar, but I can tell you that if you are an Elite shooter the valley is not like what it was. Once you start letting it down, it will let down, unlike past Elites (like the E35) where it feels like you almost have to push it forward to let down. But if you want more speed, that is the trade off/nature of the beast. Over all, I really think it is a great bow but if you previous die hard Elite shooters that like the models pre-Impulse 34, you will hate it. Seems like they are going a little more away from the shootability concept they built the company off off and are compromising that for speed....but if you are a previous Mathews or Hoyt shooter, this is right up there and just as nice if not nicer...but obviously the price is a little more, but only about an extra $100...which for me is forgoing 2-3 nights at a bar


----------



## eriqarndt (Jan 14, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

BlindBuck said:


> Hmmm, how short does the valley get when tuned to 29"?
> 
> Have you had a chance to sight it in yet? I know I'm being a pest with that. Just trying to see how much torque is in the design.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I'll let you know when I get everything finalized I've been busy at the shop so I'm not getting as much time as I would like behind it.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

I have to take a little time to talk about the new grip on this bow. I have to say for the little time that I've actually spent with it, I think elite hit a hole run with this grip. I'm a huge fan of a Hoyt with sideplates and am also a fan of the focus grip. In my opinion this grip tops them all. It's very repeatable and in my opinion it's very comfy. The V grip was and still is a nice grip but I'm glad they tapered the grip near the top versus the V grip, that is one thing I didn't particularly care for on the V grip.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Elite dealer cost is $200 more than Mathews?

It's a good thing Levi left because his checks would have bounced. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Etheis said:


> I have to take a little time to talk about the new grip on this bow. I have to say for the little time that I've actually spent with it, I think elite hit a hole run with this grip. I'm a huge fan of a Hoyt with sideplates and am also a fan of the focus grip. In my opinion this grip tops them all. It's very repeatable and in my opinion it's very comfy. The V grip was and still is a nice grip but I'm glad they tapered the grip near the top versus the V grip, that is one thing I didn't particularly care for on the V grip.


I would agree with the grip 

Good job on the run down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> It's nothing new. Pse and prime has had this for years and didn't charge over $200 extra
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Exactly......


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

Etheis said:


> I have to take a little time to talk about the new grip on this bow. I have to say for the little time that I've actually spent with it, I think elite hit a hole run with this grip. I'm a huge fan of a Hoyt with sideplates and am also a fan of the focus grip. In my opinion this grip tops them all. It's very repeatable and in my opinion it's very comfy. The V grip was and still is a nice grip but I'm glad they tapered the grip near the top versus the V grip, that is one thing I didn't particularly care for on the V grip.


The grip I always like the best was the V-grip followed by the Mathews focus grip (and I've tried shrewd and torqueless and did not understand the hype behind them her here on AT)...but the new grip on the Elite is phenomenal, very repeatable, comfortable, honestly, granted I am not a professional shooter, but I have nothing good to say about the grip, my new favorite.


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

I concur 100% on the grip. I shot the Option 6 again tonight and the grip is just phenomenal to me. I also shot the Option 6 back to back multiple times with the Prime Centergy Hybrid, and I prefer the Option 6. It seemed to hold steadier for me, was deader after the shot, and seemed quieter as well. Draws are very similar between the two bows, but the Option 6 was better to me, it didn't drop into the valley as sharply as the Prime.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome bows for 2017 ! Dealer is selling them for $ 999 and someone said that they are only available with black limbs but they had some camo limb models at the show. Also offering it in Mossy Oak Country and mountain Country even though it is not yet on their website nor is it listed in the 2017 catalog.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have to echo what everyone is saying about this grip. Makes me want to spend the money on one just for that. Probably my favorite grip of all time.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

bowhuntermitch said:


> So far, it looks like a very solid offering tenability wise.


Everything points to a very tunable platform, I'm liking the cam spacer configuration right now, and even though the LTR didn't change the tune for me all that much it can aid in fine tuning arrow flight if need. Both the Option 6 and 7 I received shot a bullet hole with a real basic setup out of the box


----------



## FDJ360 (Aug 22, 2014)

1faith said:


> Awesome bows for 2017 ! Dealer is selling them for $ 999 and someone said that they are only available with black limbs but they had some camo limb models at the show. Also offering it in Mossy Oak Country and mountain Country even though it is not yet on their website nor is it listed in the 2017 catalog.


$999 vs the $1299 everyone else was saying would make the decision a lot easier! lol... Interested to shoot the Prime before choosing which bow I'd like for the upcoming season...


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

1faith said:


> awesome bows for 2017 ! Dealer is selling them for $ 999 and someone said that they are only available with black limbs but they had some camo limb models at the show. Also offering it in mossy oak country and mountain country even though it is not yet on their website nor is it listed in the 2017 catalog.



omg you mean theyre not $1400??? We spent 3 days freaking out about that!!!!


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

1faith said:


> Awesome bows for 2017 ! Dealer is selling them for $ 999 and someone said that they are only available with black limbs but they had some camo limb models at the show. Also offering it in Mossy Oak Country and mountain Country even though it is not yet on their website nor is it listed in the 2017 catalog.


Where is your deal located? Cause I'll drive to him and order one for that price


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

bowtech2 said:


> Where is your deal located? Cause I'll drive to him and order one for that price


Farm and Home Hardware and Outdoor sports in Social Circle Georgia. Ask for Steve Pittman, he will fix you up.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah ok. Ya mean to tell me. Your dealer is goinG to take a hit on it? Right.......


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

And now he's going to get in trouble 
Map is map
And according to Elite will be strictly enforced.


----------



## Redthecanuck (Jan 8, 2017)

great info


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Karbon said:


> And now he's going to get in trouble
> Map is map
> And according to Elite will be strictly enforced.


The map policy is " minimum advertised pricing" !! The dealer is not on here advertising!! This is someone else stating the price. The dealer can sell for whatever they want just can't advertise for less than map!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

pseshooter84 said:


> Yeah ok. Ya mean to tell me. Your dealer is goinG to take a hit on it? Right.......


Man these new Elite bows really gotta ur pantys ina bunch don't they.. just pony up and buy one cupcake.. you'd feel much better about urself...


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

tsilvers said:


> Man these new Elite bows really gotta ur pantys ina bunch don't they.. just pony up and buy one cupcake.. you'd feel much better about urself...[
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA he keeps repeating himself alot


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

This option 6 making roughly 80% let off maxed out.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Now here are my findings when backing the bow down from peak weight. I took 2.5 turns out from the bolts and here is what I came up with. I saw on another thread where the OP stated that these bows would not make let off if backed out. Well that turns out to be true. With this bow backed out 2.5 turns it is only making about 68% let off.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Now here are my findings when backing the bow down from peak weight. I took 2.5 turns out from the bolts and here is what I came up with. I saw on another thread where the OP stated that these bows would not make let off if backed out. Well that turns out to be true. With this bow backed out 2.5 turns it is only making about 68% let off.
> 
> View attachment 5381289


Wow so you actually have more holding wait at 60 pounds than 72???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

rsully661 said:


> Wow so you actually have more holding wait at 60 pounds than 72???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I do. Exactly 5lbs more


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

^^^ now that is interesting for sure! ^^^


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd say the slight change in limb angle after taking poundage down is affecting the rotation of the cams and they are coming in under-rotated.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was not impressed with the option 7 draw at all. STIFF and I shot and hunted with the nitrum turbo at 72 pounds and loved it. Just very odd findings people are coming up with when turning the bow down. Less valley, MORE holding weight. I have never dealt with those issues shooting a hoyt or mathews. I am sure obviously elite knows about that stuff, but those "issues," as I would call them, are a red flag to me. Sure they came out with a sharp looking bow, I am sure it tunes well, but the draw cycle wasnt appealing to me and made the bow feel wreckless, so I think they may have come with this model too early before they had it perfect. Just wasnt what I would call all that smooth. It is almost like Elite has not figured out how so make a smooth, easy to draw speed bow yet in their own way. I realize this is all subjective but...it is how I feel. The grip was fine, but there were too many bad feelings I had shooting it to ever consider one. Especially in a market with better bows for less money, regardless of how much they increased their prices.


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

That is not a good find. Could spell even more trouble for Elite if this consistently happens.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Etheis said:


> Now here are my findings when backing the bow down from peak weight. I took 2.5 turns out from the bolts and here is what I came up with. I saw on another thread where the OP stated that these bows would not make let off if backed out. Well that turns out to be true. With this bow backed out 2.5 turns it is only making about 68% let off.
> 
> View attachment 5381289


Very interesting. It seems that backing off the limbs is similar to moving draw stops forward to under-rotate the cam. I would expect performance to suffer but it will be interesting to see the results. 

The first thing that popped into my mind when reading this is how the consumer throughout the years has driven the archery industry to make better stuff. In years past the only people who would have had a scale were pro shops, now many archers own them. In the past, the average archer would have never cared what the calculated let off was either. The evolution of the archer forces the industry to be better. The current serious archer is not only aware of things like this but also its effect on bow performance. It is similar to early broadheads. You could buy a Rothaar Snuffer and the weights would have been all over the map. Maybe 20-30 grain differences across heads. It didn't matter as the shots weren't long and nobody had grain scales. Now everyone knows if weights are not uniform.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Yes I do. Exactly 5lbs more


Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bullhound said:


> ^^^ now that is interesting for sure! ^^^


Draw length is shortened when you decrease #s. That means the drawstop will hit sooner.
These bows are designed around max poundage.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> Draw length is shortened when you decrease #s. That means the drawstop will hit sooner.
> These bows are designed around max poundage.


That is not the case with this bow. From max poundage to backed out 2.5 turns the draw length grew almost 1/8"


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

rodney482 said:


> Draw length is shortened when you decrease #s. That means the drawstop will hit sooner.
> These bows are designed around max poundage.


I think you have that backwards. When you reduce draw weight you increase draw length. Doesn't make sense to have 60 to 70 pound limbs if the bow becomes a nightmare when backed down. Never seen that kind of issue with any bow I have ever shot. Decreasing draw weight on a bow typically makes it more pleasurable too shoot, not worse.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I am assuming the desired let-off can be re-achieved with some twisting of the cables and string but that will start increasing DW again and negate the act of backing the limb bolts off to reduce poundage. And that would be a real PITA to go through when all somebody wants to do is reduce their DW. 

Etheis, any measurements you might be able to pass along of the bow at max poundage and after taking the 2.5 turns out of the limb bolts like ATA and BH? I know these measurements will likely change with any bow when DW is reduced but I'm just wondering how much of a change there might be. 

Can't remember in which thread I read it (maybe this one) where somebody said their Elite rep told them that the Option bows are designed to be shot with the limbs maxed out. If that's the case, it's going to leave a number of potential buyers of these bows in no-mans land. I only shoot with 50-60 lb limbs now and the deflections of limbs I have on my GT500s and Pulse have the bows maxing at 55, 58, and 59 lbs. With tweaky shoulders, I know when I have tried shooting even at 62 or 63 lbs that my shoulders start acting up. And I know Elites will max 2-3 lbs above their listed max poundage which means one of these bows with 50-60 lb limbs is going to come in about 62-63 lbs. From the sounds of this, backing the limbs off even one turn is going to increase holding weight and change the tune.

I'll be interested in hearing what might need to be done to increase let-off but still keep poundage down at the bottom of the DW range.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Draw length is shortened when you decrease #s. That means the drawstop will hit sooner.
> These bows are designed around max poundage.


Not the way it works with Elites. When you reduce DW, it relaxes the limbs so-to-speak which in turn will increase BH, reduce ATA, and increase DL.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Etheis said:


> That is not the case with this bow. From max poundage to backed out 2.5 turns the draw length grew almost 1/4"


Hmmmmm....that sounds like a fairly significant change in DL.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

nicko said:


> Hmmmmm....that sounds like a fairly significant change in DL.


Look at my quote again, I revised to an 1/8" I got in a rush and didn't pull into the stops the same on the draw board


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Etheis said:


> Look at my quote again, I revised to an 1/8" I got on a rush and didn't pull into the stops the same on the draw board


Gotcha. 1/8" is more in line with what I have experienced when dialing back DW. But that change in let-off is still concerning.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are the measurements backed out 2.5 turns VS. maxed out

2.5 turns out
ATA-32 1/8"
BH-6 1/8"

Maxed out 
ATA-32 1/16"
BH-6"


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

nicko said:


> Not the way it works with Elites. When you reduce DW, it relaxes the limbs so-to-speak which in turn will increase BH, reduce ATA, and increase DL.


Correct I had it bassakwards


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Etheis said:


> Here are the measurements backed out 2.5 turns VS. maxed out
> 
> 2.5 turns out
> ATA-32 1/8"
> ...


Yep, these minimal changes in ATA and BH are about what can be expected.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

nicko said:


> Yep, these minimal changes in ATA and BH are about what can be expected.


Everything checks out about normal except for the letoff. If you wanted to drop back the poundage a few turns you could run a 1/2" shorter mod and twist up the cables it would be a balancing act and make it a bit difficult to achieve what you want out of your DL, max poundage, and let off.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh! That would be a time consuming pain in the butt. Essentially, you'd need to have two sets of DL mods on hand which is at least another $50-$60 for new mods from Elite. Guys are already squawking about the price of these bows. If you need to lay out more money for DL mods just to dial your poundage down and hope you can get the DL and let-off feeling right, that won't go over well. 

If Elite offered 45-55 lbs limbs, it could help alleviate this and give shooters who don't or can't shoot maxed out a different option.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

nicko said:


> Not the way it works with Elites. When you reduce DW, it relaxes the limbs so-to-speak which in turn will increase BH, reduce ATA, and increase DL.


this is what I've seen with virtually all binary cam bows. not a bunch but this is direction they go.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am curious how much efficiency is lost from maximum to minimum poundage? Assuming these bows still have adjustable draw stops, Elite could have designed them to slide back a little further getting the let off and cam rotation needed for efficiency.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Etheis said:


> Everything checks out about normal except for the letoff. If you wanted to drop back the poundage a few turns you could run a 1/2" shorter mod and twist up the cables it would be a balancing act and make it a bit difficult to achieve what you want out of your DL, max poundage, and let off.


Man, that sounds like a PITA. And people thought Hoyt had issues last year! Will be interesting to see how this is resolved.


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

Bullhound said:


> Man, that sounds like a PITA. And people thought Hoyt had issues last year! Will be interesting to see how this is resolved.


Also wondering why the Revol is being released so late..Are they having issues with it?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

rodney482 said:


> Draw length is shortened when you decrease #s. That means the drawstop will hit sooner.
> These bows are designed around max poundage.


All bows are designed to perform their BEST maxed out, but there shouldnt be that much negative affect when backing down a bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bullhound said:


> Man, that sounds like a PITA. And people thought Hoyt had issues last year! Will be interesting to see how this is resolved.


Its the nature of 2 tracks with slots designed not to allow lock up.
Could be resolved with diff diameter drawstops
Or diff pads


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Its the nature of 2 track bows.
> Could be resolved with diff diameter drawstops.


Or maybe different thicknesses for the limb stop pads Elite is putting on these bows.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> *Its the nature of 2 track bows*.
> Could be resolved with diff diameter drawstops.


no it isn't in my experience. you don't end up with this extreme loss of let off with any other 2 track I've ever seen.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

nicko said:


> Or maybe different thicknesses for the limb stop pads Elite is putting on these bows.


I was just editing my post.
Im guessing the pads were to help with Letoff and valley.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bullhound said:


> no it isn't in my experience. you don't end up with this extreme loss of let off with any other 2 track I've ever seen.


If the drawstop slots is designed so you can not lock up the bow.. then you will see this.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> I was just editing my post.
> Im guessing the pads were to help with Letoff and valley.


Eric Griggs the president of Elite and chimed in on a thread after the lineup release and said the pads were needed due to the geometry of the new limbs or something like that.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

With my experiences you will always end up with a little bit more holding weight on a two track when you back them down. Just for a comparison I took a tempo out of the box (not tuned) and tested it








^^now with it maxed it it reached roughly 85% let off








^^backed out exactly 2 turns it reached roughly 80%

Much more manageable in terms of achieving desired draw weight, holding weight, and draw length


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I know this thread is about the Option 6 but I'd be interested in hearing some performance numbers on the Tempo.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am not thinking this is a good problem for Elite to have on the new bows. 

Guys that work on there own stuff can manage but what about all the other guys?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

nicko said:


> Eric Griggs the president of Elite and chimed in on a thread after the lineup release and said the pads were needed due to the geometry of the new limbs or something like that.


Yeah a flat surface for the drawstop to rest on.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

rodney482 said:


> I was just editing my post.
> Im guessing the pads were to help with Letoff and valley.


The pads were there for cam timing and back wall consistency. Elite claims the limbs were slightly different from bow to bow and the pad was supposedly there to be more consistent? But to me if your limbs are still slightly different thickness then the pad would still be slightly different considering they probably don't modify each pad. At least this is what my dealer was told and what I sort of heard reo say. My dealer is a pretty intelligent guy I wouldn't think he would make that up.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Irish66 said:


> I am not thinking this is a good problem for Elite to have on the new bows.
> 
> Guys that work on there own stuff can manage but what about all the other guys?


Lots of trips to the shop each time you want to adjust draw weight. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

They need a longer slot for the stops on the cam, they also need to design a anti lock up peg into the cam that will hit the cable before the cams can lock up. Obsession has this on their cams. They may have to pay royalties but they can afford that with what they are charging dealers for these bows.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally got them in, and was way surprised at draw and let-off. Not much of any valley, which I don't mind, but a lot of customers will. Also in our option 7 box, was another option 6 ukey:


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

As promised here is a full review of the Option
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTgGv1IbDA


----------



## msp547 (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks nice. How does it feel in the hand?


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

feels great! love the grip, dead in hand and quiet! Hope you enjoyed the in depth review!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Just received new landing pads for the option bows thicker older pad on the right new thinner pad on the left. This will give it the more traditional elite feel


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll be interested in your findings after installing the new pads.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

dcopher said:


> I'll be interested in your findings after installing the new pads.


This ^^^


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

What a mess. I can see why dealers are dropping elite. They release this half thought out idea, drop it in the laps of the dealers, and raise the prices through the roof. Elite will feel the effects of all this.

So what's the dealer supposed to do now match the "landing pad" to the correct draw weight?
To many better options on the market for consumers and dealers.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Max32 said:


> As promised here is a full review of the Option
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTgGv1IbDA


Aren't they using the same coating on their cams they've been using? For you to say it will not chip really makes your assessment suspect IMO.


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Wait til next year to buy one, hopefully they have worked out all the bugs and half a$% fixes!


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> Aren't they using the same coating on their cams they've been using? For you to say it will not chip really makes your assessment suspect IMO.


Same coating, refined/better process for applying is what I've been told


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Etheis said:


> View attachment 5468985
> 
> 
> Just received new landing pads for the option bows thicker older pad on the right new thinner pad on the left. This will give it the more traditional elite feel


Well from the pictures it looks like a minimal difference in pad thickness so the DL shouldn't increase too much. At least the entire stop should now land on the pad. I would also think that the change when backing down the limbs would hardly be anything because of how much different split limbs deflect as compared to solid. Interested for sure to read your findings on this one. I would love to have one of these for a day or two in my home shop to see what can actually be done with them.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Etheis said:


> Same coating, refined/better process for applying is what I've been told


will be interesting to see if it is actually changed. Really interested also in how those new "limb pads" work out regarding let off and valley.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Above are the new numbers with the new limb pads installed. The bow is maxed out and in this setting it does give it the classic elite feel to where you have to push the bow forward it seems to let it down. The transition to the back wall is still smoother than previous elites which I like. It is now making roughly 83% let off versus the previous 80% with the older thicker pads 








Above is the bow back out 2.5 turns. It did gain some more let off with these new pads but the elite feel goes away when backed down this far. But it is now making roughly 74% let off with the new pads versus 68% with the older thicker pads.


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bullhound said:


> Aren't they using the same coating on their cams they've been using? For you to say it will not chip really makes your assessment suspect IMO.


This year is supposed to be a much tougher better applied process, from messing around with it it does seem tougher and better than my past elites, time will tell


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Elite fans are not going to like this.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Can you please post the change on DL when the bow is set to max weight from the previous pad?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Am I the only one that is NOT constantly changing their poundage? Yes, it sucks for shops, because they're not going to want to be taking a 70lb bow off the shelf, backing it down to 60lbs for a customer, then putting 3-4 twists in the cables to get their let off back, then possibly have to take those twists out, max out the limbs, for the next who wants to shoot it at 70. 

IF i were to buy one of these, and backed off the limbs to my preferred weight and didn't like the holding weight/let off, I'd put a couple twists in the cables to the point where my let off is comfortable and be done with it. 

And before I get flamed for being an Elite fan-boy, I haven't shot an Elite in going on 5 years. I just think this is a problem that's being over-blown, except for the test bows in shops, I could see that being a pain.


----------

